# Job Seeker in Melbourne



## Amy2015 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi I am textile technologist by profession with varied interest in fashion clothing, retail, textiles -yarn, fabric and garment knowledge. You ask anything about textiles and I would have an answer. Have 5+yrs work exp and also Masters qualification (UK).

I am desperately looking for voluntary opportunities and also full time work opportunity while I am waiting to get my partner visa (PR)

Please do write if you know someone who is interested in above profile. Ofcourse I am hunting opportunities through job websites but thought would take help of this forum too.

Also would like to inform - Done my Parlour course and excellent in Threading and Facial (only females please) 

So anyone in South Yarra please drop in your interest


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

I almost have experience in the textile industry.

I wonder if you care to share the market status?

Thank you


----------



## Amy2015 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Hello Cleverodra*

Nice to know you 

Where you working currently?

You need to be specific market status which segment?

You talking about technical or fashion textiles?

Market depends from season to season and place to place. 
Here in Melbourne its too early to comment as I just arrived.

Looking forward to communicate further.

All d best.



Cleverodra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I almost have experience in the textile industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Good afternoon Amy,

It is a pleasure talking with you.

I am more familiar with the embroidery and sewing industry.
I am currently working in the US, for a Japanese-based company.

I do like Melbourne a lot and I hope to be decisively relocate by the end of January.

How is the state of the economy in OZ, anything in particular I should pay attention.


----------



## Nadesno1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Amy, I run a global business and I'm looking for motivated people to join my team so maybe I could help you! The work is flexible, you can work your own hours at your own pace. Obviously the harder you work, the quicker your income grows. It's an amazing opportunity, please let me know if you would like to know more. Thanks, Nadine


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,

Would you mind telling me more about this business opportunity?

Thank you


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

@Navesno1 has also posted in response to a lawyer looking for work that they have an opportunity for them too. Not to sound suspicious but I doubt this is a genuine opportunity but closer to a scam


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

I understand, well I'm in the process of receiving my PR. I live in Los Angeles and I'm studying the job market since I want avoid wasting unnecessary time and resources.

If you don't mind me asking. How's your ideal candidate?


----------



## Nadesno1 (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not a scam and it can work for various people which is why I offered the opportunity for someone else to hear more too. The business is successful around the world in over 150 countries. I would be more than happy to send you more information if you would like to know more


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

I thank you for your reply.

Certainly, it's always good to look for new business opportunities.

I will await further information from your side.


----------



## Nadesno1 (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't think I can post links on here of my website or email address to direct you to more information... You can try nadine-morley.flp . com without the spaces.

You can message me from the website too &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Great thanks 

I will look into it


----------

